# Itaara - uma "mini Gramado" no centro do Rio Grande do Sul



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

*Itaara* é considerada a Gramado da região central do Rio Grande do Sul – uma cidade com clima relativamente ameno, a 425m de altitude, para onde os moradores da vizinha Santa Maria fogem no verão a fim de escapar do calor escaldante da depressão central do Estado.

No território de Itaara foi fundada a Colônia Philippson, uma das pouquíssimas experiências de colonização judaica rural no Brasil. Atualmente sua população é formada por descendentes de alemães, judeus, italianos, portugueses, espanhóis e indígenas.

Área: 172.801 km²
População total (est. IBGE/2018): 5 459 hab
Municípios limítrofes: Júlio de Castilhos, Santa Maria e São Martinho da Serra
Altitude: 425 m



















YouTube









YouTube









YouTube









YouTube









YouTube









YouTube



































































































Gazeta do Povo









Atria


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

TripAdvisor









TripAdvisor

*Cemitério Israelita Phillipson*








TripAdvisor









TripAdvisor









TripAdvisor









TripAdvisor









TripAdvisor

*Vinícola Velho Amâncio *








TripAdvisor









TripAdvisor









TripAdvisor









TripAdvisor









TripAdvisor

*Parador 158*








TripAvisor









Preservasul

*Nevada histórica de 1965*








Flickr









Flickr









Flickr


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Itaara é a Gramado do coração do RS☺ Acho essa formação urbana de Itaara com suas estradinhas e casas em meio a floresta e lagos muito peculiar, embora a arquitetura da cidade fosse bastante simples. É uma cidade que ainda pretendo conhecer. Valeu pelas fotos!


----------



## Mifars (Mar 21, 2015)

Que paraíso! Em meio a natureza e aparenta muita tranquilidade. Infelizmente ainda não conheço, mas entra para a lista. 👏


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Eduhaus said:


> Itaara é a Gramado do coração do RS☺ Acho essa formação urbana de Itaara com suas estradinhas e casas em meio a floresta e lagos muito peculiar, embora a arquitetura da cidade fosse bastante simples. É uma cidade que ainda pretendo conhecer. Valeu pelas fotos!


Obrigado Edu. Concordo , essa característica de Itaara é super interessante e não consigo me lembrar de outro município brasileiro no mesmo estilo (deve existir). É como se a cidade tivesse se integrado à natureza e não tomado o lugar dela. 

Um município que ainda tem muito a desenvolver e tomar que não perca essa sua qualidade.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Mifars said:


> Que paraíso! Em meio a natureza e aparenta muita tranquilidade. Infelizmente ainda não conheço, mas entra para a lista. 👏


Muito bonito mesmo, Mifars. Também pretendo conhecer. Sei que os santa marienses têm carinho por Itaara e curtem passar uns dias por lá no verão. O calor de Santa Maria não é brincadeira.


----------



## Sorvete na Testa (Feb 12, 2012)

A única coisa que eu conhecia de Itaara era sua origem judia e seu cemitério. Achei-a interessante após ter visto as fotos do _thread_.


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

Muito veraniei nos balnearios de Oasis, Pinhal e Socepe quando era crianca. 😁


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorvete na Testa said:


> A única coisa que eu conhecia de Itaara era sua origem judia e seu cemitério. Achei-a interessante após ter visto as fotos do _thread_.


Pois é, a história da colônia Phillipson ainda é bem desconhecida do público em geral. E é curioso porque a imigração judaica no Brasil foi basicamente urbana. Imagino que muitos desses imigrantes acabaram se radicando no bairro Bom Fim em Porto Alegre.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

GersonLDN said:


> Muito veraniei nos balnearios de Oasis, Pinhal e Socepe quando era crianca. 😁


Opa, não conhecia essa ligação sentimental tua com Itaara 😆😆


----------



## Abu.EdL (Apr 15, 2008)

Não foi nesta cidade em que foram gravadas cenas do recente O Filme da Minha Vida? Algumas paisagens me soaram muito familiares.

Acho desnecessário essa comparação com Gramado, pois a pequena Itaara tem muitas belezas originais. Parece um lugar bem aconchegante!


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Abu.EdL said:


> Não foi nesta cidade em que foram gravadas cenas do recente O Filme da Minha Vida? Algumas paisagens me soaram muito familiares.
> 
> Acho desnecessário essa comparação com Gramado, pois a pequena Itaara tem muitas belezas originais. Parece um lugar bem aconchegante!


O Filme da Minha Vida do Selton Mello foi gravado na Serra Gaúcha, mais precisamente nas cidades de Cotiporã, Veranópolis, Bento Gonçalves, Garibaldi, Farroupilha, Monte Belo do Sul e Santa Tereza.

A semelhança acho que se dá pelo clima, paisagens e cultura italiana, realmente toda a região da Quarta Colônia nos arredores de Santa Maria lembra a serra gaúcha.


----------



## Abu.EdL (Apr 15, 2008)

Então talvez foi outro filme gaúcho que vi recentemente que teve uma cena gravada nessa praça central de Itaara... Não me lembro agora o nome, mas a história abordava a desigualdade de perspectivas em 2002/2003, em paralelo à eleição de Lula na época. Tenho certeza quase absoluta de ter visto cenas gravadas por ali. De toda forma, obrigado pela informação!


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Muito simpática e gostosa essa cidade. Na verdade, lembra mais os distritos serranos do estado do RJ, com essas casas no meio dos bosques. Outros lugares que tem esse estilo de urbanização são alguns subúrbios distantes de Curitiba e, de certa maneira, a região da Praia do Rosa em SC. Belas fotos!


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Pietrin said:


> Muito simpática e gostosa essa cidade. Na verdade, lembra mais os distritos serranos do estado do RJ, com essas casas no meio dos bosques. Outros lugares que tem esse estilo de urbanização são alguns subúrbios distantes de Curitiba e, de certa maneira, a região da Praia do Rosa em SC.


Bem observado Pietrin! E acabei lembrando também dos balneários platinos, alguns possuem bairros nesse mesmo estilo. Por vezes, as próprias ruas permanecem de chão batido pra manter o ar rústico do lugar.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Que cidadezinha linda. Nunca tinha ouvido falar!!


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Luk's said:


> Que cidadezinha linda. Nunca tinha ouvido falar!!


Realmente, é uma das belas surpresas que o Brasil reserva, Luks. Bastante desconhecida para quem não é de Santa Maria e região.


----------



## feelthegroove. (Jun 9, 2011)

Que surpresa agradável! Adorei essa cidadezinha. Danke für die Fotos!


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Eu que agradeço pelo comentário, feelthegroove.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Questore said:


> Realmente, é uma das belas surpresas que o Brasil reserva, Luks. Bastante desconhecida para quem não é de Santa Maria e região.


Obrigado por copartilhar conosco. É sempre uma alegria descobri essas cidadezinhas tão lindas e desconhecidas pelo Brasil afora


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Grata surpresa, não imaginava. Obrigado por compartilhar.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Lucas Souza RF said:


> Grata surpresa, não imaginava. Obrigado por compartilhar.


Obrigado pelo comentário, Lucas!


----------



## Bonja (Oct 27, 2010)

Questore said:


> Obrigado Edu. Concordo , essa característica de Itaara é super interessante e não consigo me lembrar de outro município brasileiro no mesmo estilo (deve existir). É como se a cidade tivesse se integrado à natureza e não tomado o lugar dela.
> 
> Um município que ainda tem muito a desenvolver e tomar que não perca essa sua qualidade.



Coisa mais linda Itaara e realmente o que chama a atenção é o fato de o meio urbano ter abraçado a natureza ao redor e não ao contrário, como é regra no Brasil. Que o desenvolvimento venha, sem perder essa sua grande qualidade. Fiquei boquiaberto com a beleza do lugar!! Mais um pedacinho desse Rio Grande gigante para conhecer


----------

